# OTA Issues



## jtrippe77 (Sep 28, 2006)

I live in 36092 and receive my local digital channels through a CM 4228 with a 7777 pre-amp. I was using an LG 4200A to get all of my locals and not using the 211 for OTA. I had the LG hooked up via DVI and the 211 via component. Well, my wife bought me a new DVD recorder with upconversion so I disconnected the antenna from the LG and hooked it up to the 211. At first, I got all of the same channels on the 211 as I did on the LG. A couple of hours later several channels stopped coming in. I still get the ABC, TBN, PBS but the CBS and NBC no longer come in. I get CBS Weather (8-3) but nothing else. I hooked everything back up to my LG and all channels come in perfectly. I really want to use my 211, though, so I don't have to use a HDMI or component switch. Does anyone have any idea why the 211 stopped showing just those channels? How can I get 100% signal strength on the weather version (8-3) of a local station but no signal on the regular digital number (8-1)? No one on my local AVS forum has complained about those channels and I can get those digital on the LG. In addition, the analogs of those stations passed through the 211 to the TV come in perfectly. I've rebooted the 211 several times. Any comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't know if this is your problem, but Dish pushed out an update to the 211 last Tuesday that apparently fixed OTA problems, but created more problems with HDMI, etc. So, on Saturday Dish rolled everybody back to the previous software on the 211.

It could be that you were successful with OTA with the new software version, then Dish rolled your receivr's software back and viola! the OTA problems reoccur.

They are working on another update that will fix OTA but not break other things.


----------

